# Reclaim and Occupy PDX



## Harrison Bergeron (Apr 27, 2009)

There will be a land occupation action the night of May 1st in Portland. We will be setting up a tent city on a large area of unused land surrounding an abandoned high school. This is being done as part of an even larger organically organized campain to reframe how we as a society view land use. No drugs or alcohol please. This is mostly a safety issue as there is potential for police violence in situation ssuch as these.

For more info PM me.

~HB


----------



## gangleri (Apr 27, 2009)

This sounds awesome, I wish I could be in town for it. Maybe you could PM me details about the general idea of the campaign so's I can maybe help out when I get up there.


----------



## Harrison Bergeron (Apr 27, 2009)

This is the opening action of a campaign to reframe the way we as a society view land use. We plan on setting up an encampment in the enormous area surrounding a large abandoned high school. Middle class white neighborhood folks would like to see the place turned into a community center complete with an outdoor pool, at the cost of $45 Million. We would like to set up an autonoumous self sustaining housing community with a community center completely run by houseless and or jobless people. To the tune of however much social capital the folks who move in have to invest in the project and whatever materials cost. 

We'd also like to start defending families facing forcible eviction by encouraging them to stay, showing up in mass, mobilizing neighborhoods, and making a big media ruckus of it all. Sound fun?


----------



## L.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

good to see land being put to good use. tired of seeing tax money spent on things no one needs or even wants.wish i could be there.good luck.


----------



## gangleri (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh shit, is this the abandoned high school on Stark?


----------



## finn (May 1, 2009)

Good luck with the tent city, it'll be a good deal of work for sure- especially in the beginning! I've seen how tent cities can go wrong as what happened in common ground relief in New Orleans. If things aren't set right in the first place, they tend to become harder and harder to correct as time goes on, especially since crazies tend to be attracted to activisty things.


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 3, 2009)

Attempting to jolt this zombie thread to find out how this event went! 

Speaking of large scale Portland squats, I have heard that Sullivan's Gulch. where the Graham Line and 405 runs now, used to be home to large, permanent shantytowns in the '30s. There was also Dignity Village more recently.


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 3, 2009)

I spent about 10 minutes gawking at those displays years ago. Got a lot of weird looks for it, too. Glad to hear they are still there.


----------

